# SM welcome video - dont be left out



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hello everyone,

I was just checking the other forum where I am a member in (chazhound) I only go and read there but barley post anything.

Anywas, a membeer there created a music video -with the help of other members- of some of chaz members' dogs -it looked so cute- here is the link for you guys to have a look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsuOAYQYELc

I was thinking of doing a similar thing, but if you guys were interested (to introduce SM members' maltese in youtube)

Anyone who is interested can post her/his maltese picture in this thread.

ps. for more protection, you can edit your furbaby's picture first by adding his/her name on the photo









if you didn't like the idea, no prob at all


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's a great idea and I would really trust you to do a great job because your videos are soooo good!!

Maybe Joe could "pin" it so that it could be easily found. Let's do it!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I loved the video and love the idea of you doing one for our Malts.







The music was perfect!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is just beautiful and I love the song, how appropriate, count me in too, what a wonderful idea









[attachment=9120:attachment]

Here's one of Scooby


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great idea







count me in.

What do you need us to do?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love it.Let's do it.I know you will be perfect at doing it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> What do you need us to do?[/B]


Post the picture of your furbaby here or just send it to me







Then I will collect the pictures of all the SM members' maltese -the one which I will be recieving- and make a music video














> Maybe Joe could "pin" it so that it could be easily found. Let's do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ohh Ohh I wanna do it too, can I can I


LOL Andrea~Great Idea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok! here's my 3 to use.

[attachment=9109:attachment]
[attachment=9110:attachment]
[attachment=9111:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't have any good ones, so I guess I am out!!!



Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I don't have any good ones, so I guess I am out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


Andrea - that one in your siggy is a good one


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm afraid a lot of people will miss this thread, since the title is vague. Katkoota, maybe you should start a thread indicating something like: "SM Video--- Don't be left out" or something to get everyone's attention and then let them know how to submit pics, deadline etc.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218285
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's just not clear Elaine. I don't have a camera, I still have to buy a new one







\\Andrea~


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I'm afraid a lot of people will miss this thread, since the title is vague.[/B]


 

fixed this one







i'll send some pics soon


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a great idea!!









i absolutely hate that the camera doesn't see massimo the way i do...







only once in a while it captures the true him. 
(like my siggy pic...lol)

i'll send one to you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to be in this,( I mean Matilda)







great idea. Who do we send them to?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished product....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

uh oh, wait for meeeeeeeee, I have to find a picture. You are so good at video's. so far I liked all the video's you made and now this one is just the best idea I've heard.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I want to be in this,( I mean Matilda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you either post it here or send it to me







I will be doing the video




> what a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I LOVE all Massimo's pictures









Thanks Joe for changing the title of the thread









Ok so far, I only have the photos which are posted in this thread. Hope the others will post theirs soon


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to find a good one, which is almost impossible, but I will try..


Thanks,
Andrea




Again it's not clear, I take pictures like SH*T


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Ohh Ohh I wanna do it too, can I can I
> 
> 
> LOL Andrea~Great Idea~[/B]


Sure you can do it







You can also help me to make sure that I got all the pictures of the members who posted, and didn't miss one. We will pm eachother when I will be almost done, just to make sure that no one was missed.

By the way, mind me using your siggy's picture. It looks cute, and I don't want you to be left out









ooops!! you were quick at posting







so you want me to use this one?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's horrible my siggy..LOL. I am waiting for a new one, maybe that will be better...


Thanks


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are my pics of Mikey & Mia. Can't wait to see the video. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's mine.This is fun.I couldn't make up my mind which pic,but this is the ONE.



[attachment=9147:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Thank you for doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure







I will be more than happy to do it because this place is one of the best. People here are just a family to you







and it will be so nice to gather all member's furbaby in one video.

Jeo- don't forget to post your babies' pictures coz you are the one who brought us all here together







So thanks to you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Katkoota... what is the deadline?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Katkoota... what is the deadline?[/B]


I can start working at it in anytime since I am off from university, but to give other SM members the chance to see this thread, and the time to bring the photos they want to be in the video....Lets say [b]Next Saturday(15/7/2006)[/B]

however, I already started preparing and organizing







Will save it and post it next Saturday night, after making sure that no one is missed. 



If you guys think that the time is too short, let me know


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't decide. what kind of music you are using? a slow one like the one you just posted here or a fast and happy one? here is all his pictures that I have to choose from.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a great idea, and you would be my super hero if you could do that!!
































Here's a picture of Bonnie:

[attachment=9149:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I can't decide. what kind of music you are using? a slow one like the one you just posted here or a fast and happy one? here is all his pictures that I have to choose from.[/B]


I can understand why can't you decide ((((SUPER CUTE)))) I'll chose one and show it to you first. 

I think that a fast happy music is the one to cheer the veiwers up


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I would like to include these pictures. One of my favorite ones is Derby, my daughter's maltese. It is the one on the foddershock. I am including more than one and you pick what you want to use! I think this is a super idea!!! Why not sell them to help a fund for the study of GME or for rescues? Only a thought - it may not be "legal" to do that.
[attachment=9151:attachment]
[attachment=9150:attachment]
[attachment=9152:attachment]
[attachment=9153:attachment]
[attachment=9155:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh you need to put Edwinna's puppies in the video, that would be sooooo excellent


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> [attachment=9150:attachment]
> [attachment=9152:attachment]
> [attachment=9155:attachment][/B]


so I will be using these (puppies, Audrey & Strike, Derby)









Sparkey's mom- what do you think of this one?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay - that is a great pic of Sparkey







sooo cute.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I would like to include these pictures. One of my favorite ones is Derby, my daughter's maltese. It is the one on the foddershock. I am including more than one and you pick what you want to use! I think this is a super idea!!! Why not sell them to help a fund for the study of GME or for rescues? Only a thought - it may not be "legal" to do that.
> [attachment=9151:attachment]
> [attachment=9150:attachment]
> [attachment=9152:attachment]
> ...


Edwinna - what is a foddershock???

Curiously yours -

Linda and Bonnie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's a wonderful undertaking but one question.

Can you add newcomers as they become members?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Can you add newcomers as they become members?[/B]


Do you mean, a new maltese who you will be getting? or a person you know who is planning to a join SM?

Both ways I guess, yes


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, here's Toy and Cosy's pics.



[attachment=9163:attachment]



[attachment=9165:attachment]









> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I meant someone joining and I guess if someone gets a new one too. .. though it won't be me! 

haha!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think this is wonderful of you to do! Here are our three, sorry they are all not in one photo.



Mr Wookie With Eyes














Sara's Sir Micro














Bella Mia














enJOY and thank you so much can hardly wait to see the outcome!

Melanie

At Camp Wekiva RIGHT now


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's one of Abbey!
[attachment=9167:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Yes, I meant someone joining[/B]


If you know that person and have a photo of his/her furbaby, post it or send it







but also give me the username which he/she will be using.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">what a great idea~!
can't leave sophie out







</span>


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay! I forget that most are from the cities! A foddershock is the collection of cornstalks tied together. I am unsure of the original purpose unless it was to tidy up the gardens after the harvests. Here in KY folks get them and use them with a bale of hay and colorful gourds for fall yard decorations. They can get very beautiful. The one I posed Derby on happened to be in my cousin's yard. They pay a gardener to design their's each year for their home and business. I took the picture right before Derby moved to Florida with my daughter. I had no idea it would turn out so well.
See....you have learned something today about the country!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

OMG.. this is a great idea.. I will get one of my latest pics sent of Emma to put in.. which means I will need to figure out how to post a picture.. dun dun dun...

I love that this gives us all an opportunity to look at some "favorite" pics.. like.. Sparky!!!! ahhh that flower pic is the cutest thing I've ever seen. And I love Toy's pic too. Double sigh.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's Trinket:










Do we have a song yet for the background? I like the sone "There are Angels Among Us". Kinda fitting since are babies are all angels.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, but I have to pass.. I just don't have any good ones..

Good Luck!!!


Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Sorry, but I have to pass.. I just don't have any good ones..
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> ...


uhh-uhhh! you don't get to pass on this one, chickie! you best find one. what happened to the picture of your last siggy? with the lip gloss?? i loved that one!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> uh oh, wait for meeeeeeeee, I have to find a picture. You are so good at video's. so far I liked all the video's you made and now this one is just the best idea I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sparkey is so cute I love looking at his pics. I looked at all the ones you had the link for and these are my favorites, not that you ask my opinion, but I'm gonna give it to ya anyway.









Page 2--"Not the hat again"-----"Did someone say treat"
Page 4-- 100-1196's

Love those pics!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Sparkey's mom- what do you think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great , I like it. thanks so much. 



> Sparkey is so cute I love looking at his pics. I looked at all the ones you had the link for and these are my favorites, not that you ask my opinion, but I'm gonna give it to ya anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww, thanks. as you can see this is the magic chair, he can't go anywhere and the lighting is good outside


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd love to get Naddie included . I have film to go to be developed right now so I'll have it back by the beginning of the week and if there's a good one I'll use it, if not I'd like the one in the avatar.

Just a side note:
I went to see the 'example' and the second the music began...well it always 'gets to me'.. I had posted about it on the thread some time back. (abt what songs move you or something like that) It's the song I "connect" to my little Angel Missy. It came on the radio on the trip home from the vet when she first went into congestive heart failure and the words just made me lose it as I knew we had very little time left. Well we had a few more months.. but she passed on a Tuesday and my first "outting" after was on Sunday to church.. and what comes on the radio but that very song. I almost thought I'd not be able to get myself together to go on to church..but I did.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What a great idea!!! This is my favorite picture of Wilson...










Thanks so much for doing this, I can't wait to see it!



> what a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carrie I have been meaning to tell you I LOVE that picture of Massimo in your sig, he looks so adorable, and so fiesty!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie I have been meaning to tell you I LOVE that picture of Massimo in your sig, he looks so adorable, and so fiesty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww thanks!! THAT'S what he usually looks like...everytime i get the camera out, he get's all sulky and makes faces....i was so happy to get that shot so everyone could see his TRUE self...lol

wilson is a doll, i love that pic you chose. he looks so happy!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

What about also adding in pictures of the Malts that have went to Rainbow Bridge?

I think that would be quite befitting.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Very outdated but here`s my boy...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Count us in!! We wouldn't want to miss out!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I think those who have crossed the bridge would be a great idea.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree







Max

Are these ok, plus the ones on my siggy. I don't know how to edit them to get there names on the photos, If you can do that that will be great. What a wonderful idea. Thankyou
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

What a generous project for you to offer do for all of us. Thank you so much -- we couldn't be in better hands. I love your videos!

My most recent photo of Noelle is the one in my signature. I don't know if I need to post it again separately for you or not ... so here's a double dose of my joy:










Also -- I don't know how to add text to the photo -- to put Noelle's name on it. If anyone knows how to do that in Photobucket or Webshots - I'll submit it again.

Thanks!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

As soon as I figure out how to add a pic into this darn thing I will send one!! Sure is a wonderful idea!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

Great idea:

These are older but I like them.

Bacchus










And Bellona


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Izzy in the sun...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, sort of figured this out.....

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

just a quick note from me:

so far, all the photos that I recieved and that have been edited here are super cute







we will have one cute video of our malts.

To everyone whose photos are not edited with a name, I will do that for you. Just like Sparkey's picture









We'll see about the song.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh and about the malts who went to rimbow bridge, it will be great to add them, too







thanks for that idea


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

For everyone who wanna add their beloved malts who left to the rainbow bridge:

Send me their picture, and write anything you want it to be with it. For instance "you will never be fogotten" or anything you like to say about them


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

can i still add a picture of my babies??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Of course you can add yours. The more members we have, the better video we will get







Plus the deadline will be next Sat.....


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My babies get groomed Tuesday, so I will snap some of them then. Thanks for giving us until Saturday. Also, thanks for offering to put the names on them. I don't know how to do that yet.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I wanna be in it! Okay, not me personally, but my babies. And are we just doing the malt babies, or can we do all the furbabie that we have? It won't hurt my feelings one way or the other, just kinda curious.
Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. It is such a good idea. I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a great idea! Here is a picture of Trixie- feel free to edit it if you need to for the video:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> are we just doing the malt babies, or can we do all the furbabie that we have?[/B]


I first thought of adding our other non-maltese furbaby, but then thought that it will be better just to stick to our maltese







since we will be representing SpoiledMaltese


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here r my two









if u need different size let me know i have originals

[attachment=9216:attachment] 

[attachment=9217:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't worry about the size, my movie maker programe will take care of it







Cute babies you got there


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Don't worry about the size, my movie maker programe will take care of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know it will take care of the size..but if they r too small they will look pixelated...thats the only reason i asked...cant have my pixel be pixelated hehe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie, can you give us some guidelines for our pics so they'll look their best such as size, brightness, etc. Thanks!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if it looks good for u to see it should look good..of course the bigger the better but i hate to post a huge pic on here if not needed...im pretty sure movie maker is a small size


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I will make sure that cuttie Pixel's picture will be perfect in size


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

By the way,

maltese mixes are welcome to join the video as well









I already added every single picture that I recieved so far, and God!!! it is SUPER SUPER cute...

and I just realized that I forgot about my baby -Snowy- I didn't even looked for a good one of him for the video!!! am a bad mommy







I better start searching now!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's Kallie and Catcher:

[attachment=9223:attachment]

[attachment=9222:attachment]


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is in need of a hair cut and bath







I have had one of my bad weeks with an almost constant migraine daily







so I have not been a good Mommy as far as grooming is concerned







So any way my Hubby and I are going to be taking care of Indy's bath etc. on Monday or Tuesday. After that we will try are best to get him to look at the camera for picture taking







he is not a very willing subject as far as the camera is concerned







but we will try very hard.......... I can't wait to see your finished video, you always have the best video's







Thank you for making this video for all of us


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Cant wait to see the video of all our babies! Here is Maci's Pic


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Question answered - Princess Charlotte and Lady Arabella.Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Question answered - Princess Charlotte and Lady Arabella.Sarah[/B]










glad that you joined. We didn't want to miss your adorable Princess Charlotte and cuttie Lady Arabella


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Heres Buster and Sweet Pea


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Sher those pics are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok I give up..


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We want to do it too! Here's a pic of Bella. Feel free to edit or do whatever may need to be done to it. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't leave Frosty out!







This picture was taken 5 mos. ago on his 14th Birthday. Or use any in our gallery if this doesn't suit.

<div align="left">[attachment=9229:attachment]


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

can't wait to see it all done! 
here are 2 of sugar and cosmo


















thanks

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

here are mine, you can add there names?


ZsaZsa & Jewels
[attachment=9233:attachment] 

ZsaZsa
[attachment=9234:attachment] 

Jewels
[attachment=9235:attachment]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's Shotzi pics. I can't decide which one. I'll be happy with whichever one you choose. Thank you so much for doing this. I think this is a great idea.









[attachment=9243:attachment]

or

[attachment=9244:attachment]


Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hint on the question about the photo's guidline (size):

If it was a big one, no prob, it will fit.

If it was a small one, I will resize it, but still: I feel that if the photo's width was bigger than it's height, it will look better







not that it is not clear or something, but just it fits the screen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hint on the question about the photo's guidline (size):
> 
> If it was a big one, no prob, it will fit.
> 
> ...


I assume that if we submit a vertical format that there will be black bars on either side to fill up the rest of the screen... right ?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

This will be really cool to see, thanks for putting this project together...here is the beast








And I don't know if we are only doing clean and sweet smelling pictures...but if you want a grubby one here is is at his best err worst. But he looks so happy getting dirty.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is great







Can't wait to see the finished product. This is a picture of Chloe and Katie. If it is too big please let me know


Chloe and Katie
[attachment=9269:attachment]

This is a picture of Pebbles, she is at Rainbow Bridge




PEBBLES

[attachment=9270:attachment]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218887
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem! Just glad I asked before I spent time trying to find good photos of all my babies...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Is there a deadline?
I (rather K/C's mom) is working on mine. 
If you need it right away, I can just send some others.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is there a deadline?
> I (rather K/C's mom) is working on mine.
> If you need it right away, I can just send some others.[/B]


Hi Traci, we have until next Saturday....


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Include us PLEASE and thanks so much for ALL your efforts and this great idea, too! ;-)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I assume that if we submit a vertical format that there will be black bars on either side to fill up the rest of the screen... right ?[/B]


yup!! thats what I mean. Doesn't mean that it is bad or not clear!!








but I just wanted all of you to know.
I don't mind it at all since I chosed lots of Snowy's pictures (height bigger than width) for his videos in youtube. I don't mind that


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Please include Paris. You can pick which picture you want to use. Thanks for doing this.

[attachment=9276:attachment]

[attachment=9277:attachment]

[attachment=9278:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Include us PLEASE and thanks so much for ALL your efforts and this great idea, too! ;-)[/B]


Which picture shall I use for the vid?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> This is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your babies are so beautiful


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Can someone take my picture and add Fantasia's name to it? I am no good at that stuff and I hate to bother my husband with it since he's so busy with a work project. Maybe put her name across the pillows? Whatever you want. Thanks!










Let me know if that picture is big enough.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Can someone take my picture and add Fantasia's name to it? I am no good at that stuff and I hate to bother my husband with it since he's so busy with a work project. Maybe put her name across the pillows? Whatever you want. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do that for you now -add the name- and then put it in the video


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

You can use this one.


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > This is great
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's my little Naddie ..pick which you want:




















Here's my little Angel Missy taken before any of her illness:


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you so much!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Opps.. I forgot to ask about placing the name on the photos. If they are already added. .. that's Ok..it was my fault for not asking when I posted them.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Susan & my furkidz in NJ*</span></span>






> hello everyone,
> 
> I was just checking the other forum where I am a member in (chazhound) I only go and read there but barley post anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I JUST CAN'T GET THE SIZING DOWN, SORRY. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE PICTURE LET ME KNOW
[attachment=9302:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I JUST CAN'T GET THE SIZING DOWN, SORRY. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE PICTURE LET ME KNOW[/B]


I'll fix it and send it in a minute.

Here it is reduced...

[attachment=9307:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Opps.. I forgot to ask about placing the name on the photos. If they are already added. .. that's Ok..it was my fault for not asking when I posted them.[/B]


Don't worry, I do put the names in each malt's pic B4 adding it in the vid


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> *Susan & my furkidz in NJ*</span>[/B]


If you have an account in some websites, like photobucket.com, it will be very easy to post.

click this link to see how

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5424








hope that helped


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I think this is a great idea! Please use this picture of Sassy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

[attachment=9377:attachment]
Here is Brink and Neyland's!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> [attachment=9377:attachment]
> Here is Brink and Neyland's!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! What a beautiful pic of Brink & NeeNee. Where was the pic taken and how did you get them to sit still? Tell me your secrets...All of them NOW!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220345
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha...Thanks! I love it too! Sher did the picture fixing for me. 
It is one of our vacation pictures taken outside the Smoothie King in Knoxville. 
They were sitting on daddy's lap waiting for me to come out of Smoothie King, 
and as I came out they looked so cute that I just had to get my camera out!








Sher cropped out hubby and colored in the background for me. 
She did some with close ups of their face too that turned out cute.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Sher cropped out hubby and colored in the background for me.
> She did some with close ups of their face too that turned out cute.
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so where are those photos, you know you gotta share...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are pictures of Tango. I don't know how to add his name to them, so if you can that would be great!!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Been away from the board for a few days and just now saw this thread. Absolutely love the idea. Here's my Deja girl.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

OOO I hope I'm not too late..thanks again for doing this, can't wait to see the final product!


















just choose whichever one you like best







We haven't had the time to take new pics of Tub.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Since I have such a hard time getting good pictures of Indy ( I am not a good Photographer ) and he hates to look at the camera, I will go with what I have. I put this one in my profile and he is looking at the camera at least







So this is the one you can use for the video







I just wish I had cleaned his face better, but he looks so cute in his Daddy's arms










[attachment=9460:attachment]


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

i hope i'm not to late. If not I would like to use this picture. This is a wonderful idea.

Stephanie


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, what a cute video it was sooo touching. To post a picture in it, should I pm you a picture?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, I really don't want Nemo to miss out on this .. So here he is..

I have no name on his picture....Sorry


Andrea~
[attachment=9535:attachment] 

holy crapola it's clear







thank you....


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

That would be great if you could include Peechie, heres a picture


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*I got all pictures, and the vid is ready, but still there is a chance for more. Because of time difference from my place and where other members live, I decided to set the final time as well. So, Saturday 15/7/2006 at 7:00 pm GMT will be the time when I will save the vid, so if there was still interested members, please post your babies' pic or send it to me. I will not feel happy if someone wanted to join and it was too late for her*

Thanks


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

[attachment=9544:attachment]Ok, I am trying to insert pictures I like while I am on hold with the telelphone company since one of my phone features again is not working.







Nothing but telephone problems lately but at least my Internet is working.





















'katkoota' date='Jul 14 2006, 01:23 PM' post='221965'] *I got all pictures, and the vid is ready, but still there is a chance for more. Because of time difference from my place and where other members live, I decided to set the final time as well. So, Saturday 15/7/2006 at 7:00 pm GMT will be the time when I will save the vid, so if there was still interested members, please post your babies' pic or send it to me. I will not feel happy if someone wanted to join and it was too late for her*

Thanks


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

So you can use any picture of Teddy and will add the name....my holdup has been that I want to make sure my fluffbutts name is on him so that he does not wind up on some website as a rescue or a puppy for sale.

Does that make sense.

Or I can put the name if you tell me in what format you want it...I was trying to play with corel photo center but I just started to learn and am having some problems.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> [attachment=9544:attachment][/B]


So, you want me to use this picture for the vid?



> my holdup has been that I want to make sure my fluffbutts name is on him so that he does not wind up on some website as a rescue or a puppy for sale.
> Does that make sense.[/B]


yup!! it does make sense to me since I have been trough this situation before - someone stole Snowy's pic and posted it in another wesite for sale







- 

Thats why I said that we better put names on our malts' pic.





> Or I can put the name if you tell me in what format you want it...I was trying to play with corel photo center but I just started to learn and am having some problems.[/B]


Put the name on Teddy's picture -using any format you like- and then send his pic to me or post it here.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Here are two pictures of Teddy...I can't seem to decide which I should do...

So you can be the impartial judge.
















Thanks so much

[attachment=9561:attachment]

[attachment=9562:attachment]


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is Skeeter in a patriotic scarf on a patriotic bed. He was just groomed and looks so adorable.
[attachment=9579:attachment]



> [attachment=9566:attachment]Yes plus I will try to send other pics to post. I am having a lot of problems adding pictures to the email. Maybe I should send them to you via PM. Let me try again. Had a very rough day. Thank you so much for doing this for all of us at SM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

[attachment=9578:attachment]Skeeter:


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Great idea... thank you.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is Darla's pic. This is a great idea. Can't wait to see the finished video! Thank you.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*So, you want me to use this picture for the vid?

Teddyandme' post='222010' date='Jul 14 2006, 10:21 PM']
my holdup has been that I want to make sure my fluffbutts name is on him so that he does not wind up on some website as a rescue or a puppy for sale.
Does that make sense.
*[/QUOTE]

yup!! it does make sense to me since I have been trough this situation before - someone stole Snowy's pic and posted it in another wesite for sale







- 

Thats why I said that we better put names on our malts' pic.



Teddyandme' post='222010' date='Jul 14 2006, 10:21 PM']
Or I can put the name if you tell me in what format you want it...I was trying to play with corel photo center but I just started to learn and am having some problems.

Put the name on Teddy's picture -using any format you like- and then send his pic to me or post it here.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you include Vinny's picture that is in my sig. I don't have Lily yet, but here is her pic

Lily


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Can you include Vinny's picture that is in my sig. I don't have Lily yet, but here is her pic
> 
> Lily
> 
> ...


I added both Lily and Vinny


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Here's Toby's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got to enter that one for the 2007 SM calendar!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> By the way,
> 
> maltese mixes are welcome to join the video as well
> 
> ...



I seen this thread when it was originally posted and didn't think mixes would be would be welcome. So I just looked at it again today to check things out and seen you are allowing mixes. Oh well too late my fault...can't wait to see the video though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218947
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still have time. SHe'll be finishing it tomorrow morning early so send it now!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Ok, I couldn't decide, so I'll let everyone else

Here is Codi!




























Thanks!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218947
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes! you must add a photo!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Alright! Great didn't know there was still time. Thanks everyone! I'll get to work right away.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I sent Sassy's pictures in a PM but here it is just in case.

[attachment=9616:attachment] 

[attachment=9623:attachment]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I forgot to add Pacino's name to his pic do you want me to do it or did you do it already?
Marie & Pacino


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is one of Sugar. I likes the pic other than the piece of grass in her hair. Maybe you can edit it out.
I am still working on one of Chloe and Kirby. I may have to use one I already have. Sugar's was taken today.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't put Indy's name on the picture







Can you do it or would you like me to add it and repost?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just sent you a pm with mine.....







. Thank you!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are Chloe and Kirby.
Thanks for putting their names on them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww this is such a cute picture 
I edit and resize but if it's not good maybe Kat can fix it 

[attachment=9621:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Here is one of Sugar. I likes the pic other than the piece of grass in her hair. Maybe you can edit it out.
> I am still working on one of Chloe and Kirby. I may have to use one I already have. Sugar's was taken today.[/B]


Gosh, she sure is pretty. Sparkey did a great job of getting the grass out. It's perfect!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i cant wait to see this, I sent a pic of the "trio" in, with all these submissions it may take 2 days to play it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> i cant wait to see this, I sent a pic of the "trio" in, with all these submissions it may take 2 days to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking it will take a week to upload it too


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=222723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she did do a great job. Thank you Sparkey.















I was just sick when I looked at the picture closely and saw that grass.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry it has taken me so long, but things have been extemely hectic around here this week. But I am going to try to pic now.

Here is Frosty:









And here is Manning:









I'm sorry that I didn't put their names on the pics, but you did offer didn't you?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys!! 

To all the malts who did not have their names on the pic, I put it for them









Thanks Sparkey's mom and Kallie and Chatcher's mom for helping with some photos







You guys did save me time.

All I'm trying to do now is setting the song properly. I'm working on it now so better go









Joe, You are right it will take a LONG time to save it coz it is already takes a long time just to open the project


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Cant wait to see it


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait to see it. [attachment=9644:attachment] for making it.
[attachment=9645:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Will it be shown today? I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

[attachment=9714:attachment]Is it too late?


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Is it too late to add pics?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm heartbroken! I just saw this thread.....I've been so busy this past week. Well, in case you have to edit or re-edit or something, here's Pico.

[attachment=9821:attachment]


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh golly, this is what I get for being busy... now I cant have Roxy in it.







(sniffles inserted here) sigh.


----------

